# Stanley's first snuggle with Sophie!



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

When he stays still Sophie is quite fond of our new puppy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh my that is so cute


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, they'll be bestest friends


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh that's lovely 
My cat is most unimpressed at having another dog in the house


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stanley Cockapoo with Sophie Kitty ... true friendship


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw i love that


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is amazing, my cat hated Izzy she just hissed Nd spat at her, so Izzy chased the cat!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Sophie is 18 so quite an old lady! She is quite happy to cuddle up to the dogs given the chance, Stanley loves her to bits but he gets a bit too enthusiastic some times. However he was chilled today and I got the chance to photo them together!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this photo - tried showing you Beau with our cat Pixie but messed it up and as my 17 year old daughter has decided to have the first early night in years I had better wait until tomorrow to try again 

Ignore all of the above  After a glass or two of wine I have successfully managed to post the photo below of Beau and Pixie having their first "cuddle" without the help of my clever daughter lol


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Arrr! So lovely to see them cuddled up together. Thank you for posting x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, my Izzy went to same charm school as Cara's Izzy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow, what sweet pictures. Our cat is a bit different! Daisy desperately wants to play with him and bounces around, he just looks at her and hisses. She gets a bit confused, I am sure she thinks that he's a dog!


----------

